# kief & hash?



## blazin_green08 (Apr 10, 2008)

can you turn kief into hash?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Kief and hash are pretty much the same thing. When you say kief, you are referring to the tiny trichromes and fine particles that come off of the bud correct? Hash is the trichromes off of the buds that is removed and pressed into a ball. Very good stuff. There are several different methods in which hash can be made. They are all in the Hash forums. Hope this helps. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 11, 2008)

:yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## massproducer (Apr 11, 2008)

yup all you have to do is press the kief, with a good amount of pressure.  Depending on the quality of the kief, and the amount of contaminates you may have to heat the kief before it will press.

Basically pressing the kief will break the resin heads and allow them them to melt together to form one solid mass...Hash

I know, iknow this is over simplified


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 11, 2008)

The two folks above me said it perfectly hash is pressed and heated keif and kief is trich's(crystal's) 

Smoky and mass great job. lol ive been slackin usually i get to easy questions pretty quick lol


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 11, 2008)

I like to use a hammer when I make hash...

...and a propane torch & gas oven.

I make my hash like a blacksmith folds hot steel....The way the Moroccan's make hash...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ great thread for a novice guys, great job!!!

full stars for keeping it simple.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## KBA in CT (May 4, 2008)

I would think you cant make hash without kief right? You screen the weed to get all of the trichs out and put in sulifane wrapping, then paper, then tape it, get it wet, and heat it up. Thats how i make it at least, pretty good too i might add. Heres the link for anybody who wants to try this, trust me it works great.. http://youtube.com/watch?v=b8quaZcvbLc


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 4, 2008)

What u have left over from screening is called kief. Or I like to call it hippy crack.


----------



## fellowsped (May 26, 2008)

Just put the kief in the corner of a bag and start pressing it with your hands to get it heated so you can form it.  Once it starts sticking to itself start pressing it with alot of pressure(i use pliars and some cardboard to keep it from tearing the bag) working it into a disc then fold it over and repeat.  Do that till it starts looking oily throughout the entire chunk and not so kiefy.  Set it out and let it dry for a little bit and your ready to go.


----------

